# Danish citizen moving to Cyprus



## loadedmutha (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
I am considering moving permanently from Denmark to Cyprus, but dont know where to start and where to end.

Is there anywhere here in the forum a FAQ og "HowTo" where it is explained what to do and in the right order 

/L


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi loadedmutha,

As an EU citizen moving to Cyprus is straightforward. After finding somewhere to stay you need to obtain a Registration Certificate (MEU1). The website lists all the information you need to supply.

Once you've got your MEU1 you need to register at your local Tax Department as your world-wide income will be taxed in Cyprus. You'll find the latest double-taxation agreement between Cyprus and Denmark at http://mof.gov.cy/assets/modules/wnp/articles/201610/45/editor/denmark_2010en.pdf .

I hope this helps.


----------

